# My Border Collies



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

As always, they are looking stunning.


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

They are absolutely gorgeous.
Really good photos as well :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Gorgeous photos:001_wub:


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Your dogs are beautiful!!!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Beautiful as always


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Absolutley stunning, beautiful, fabulous dogs..


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Your pics are always amazing 

Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## dragon33 (Sep 17, 2011)

Great pics lovley dogs wish I could get pics like that of mine but never come out that good seems every one on here are good with a camera.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely photos, stunning dogs.


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous x


----------



## sarah456 (Nov 21, 2011)

Lovely dogs. And great action shots. I just end up with a nose close-up or a disappearing tail!


----------

